# Pain under Chin



## f1307

I had my thyroid removed 3 months ago along with 3 lymph nodes. My thyroid came back as Papillary Carcinoma. My Lymph nodes were clear. I didn't receive RAI pill because the cancer spot was under 1.5 mm. Now I'm having this pain under my chin. Could this be just healing pain? Has anyone had this problem?


----------



## joplin1975

Prior to my surgery, I had an enlarged lymph node under my chin. I told my surgeon about it and he made sure the ultrasound tech took a look at it, but he assured me that thyroid cancer rarely travels "up" under the chin. It's more likely to travel down toward the collar bone.

So it's more likely to be related to nerve pain very commonly associated with neck surgery.

Is your TSH suppressed? Have you had a post-op thyroglobulin run yet?


----------



## f1307

Ok good! I had collar bone pain a couple weeks after surgery and i associated it with nerve pain. Havent had collar bone pain anymore now its just under my chin. I will have blood work drawn middle of sept. Thanks for easing my mind!!!


----------



## Andros

Did you talk to your doctor about this? I strongly recommend that you do so.

Sending hugs,


----------



## f1307

My next appt is sept 23. I'll call before then.


----------



## Lovlkn

Certainly bring this up at your doctors appointment or call the surgeons office.

Could be scar tissue and adhesion's forming.

I had several chiropractic adjustments and a deep tissue massage on my neck post surgery to break up any adhesion's that formed and have not had any neck pain since that happened.

During surgery your head is placed in a very tilted position back and for quite a long time - my muscles went crazy and I had alot of pain.


----------



## f1307

Went to Dr. today. Lymph nodes looked great and thyroid bed looked great. She found 2 oval shaped areas on the ultrasound right above the thyroid bed. She said its calcification in the muscle. She said she will check it again in 6 months. Anyone have any info on this? She seemed shocked that it was there. Makes me nervous because she couldn't give me much information.


----------



## f1307

UPDATE:

Went back to doctor in March 2016 and did another ultrasound. She said everything looked normal and didn't see the spot and assumed it was a deep bruise in the muscle.

Went to Dr. again this month, did another ultrasound, she has now found 2 lymph nodes with calcification and a spot next to one of the lymph nodes that is a jagged white color. She's not sure if they can get a needle in the lymph nodes because they look hard. Sent me to my EMT surgeon to get her opinion on ultrasound and the surgeon wanted to order CT scan with contrast. But she didn't think it was anything since my Tg levels were undetectable. Did the CT scan and now going tomorrow for my results. Just wondering if anyone has had lymph nodes that could not be biopsied because of calcification, if so what were your results? And can I still have cancer with Tg levels being undetectable? Really tired of all of this.... Thanks!!


----------



## Kmt424

Hopefully it isn't anything serious! On the plus side, your medical team is obviously all over it. I'm looking forward to seeing responses to this question also. I try not to borrow worry, but this is concern of mine, that somehow after treatment something might still be there. I am having RAI, however. My node was 1.1cm, but with the movement to my lymph nodes, my surgeon said I need to have it. Please keep us posted, and praying that it's nothing at all!


----------

